# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Перехват кликов в Adobe Flash Player

## ALEX(XX)

*08 октября, 2008*

*Программа*: Adobe Flash Player 9.0.124.0, возможно более ранние версии 

*Опасность*: *Низкая* 

*Наличие эксплоита*: *Нет* 

*Описание*: 
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю обойти некоторые ограничения безопасности и получить доступ к важным данным.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки дизайна. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Web сайта получить контроль над системной камерой и микрофоном, обманом заставив пользователя нажать на диалоги элементов доступа Flash Player, замаскированные под обычные графические элементы. 

*URL производителя*: www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/ 

*Решение*: Способов устранения уязвимости не существует в настоящее время. В качестве временного решения производитель рекомендует отключить взаимодействие с камерой и микрофоном.

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Shu_b

Sorry за off...


> Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Web сайта получить контроль над системной камерой и микрофоном


... Вот так начиналось реалити шоу "дом-3"...  :lol:

----------

